# Janis Allegro 2 vs. Giant Rapid Fire 3 vs. Specialized Sirrus Sport vs. Trek 7300



## dv6605 (May 24, 2010)

I am a beginner but in shape. 6 foor, 190 pounds. Athletic. I want to buy a bike for exercise at the beach - roads are mostly flat, but there are some fine gravel patches. Only doing road biking - but for exercise, not speed. Plan on doing 10-20 miles once or twice per week during the summer. Want bike to withstand some abuse and be as low maintenance as possible. And I don't want to be changing tires all the time (i.e. tires more in the size 32 range??). These are the four I am considering - any suggestions? (I know some are more hybrid and some or more road)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Any will fulfill your stated uses/ goals, so I'd say get the one that fits/ feels best.

Beyond that, the only noteworthy difference I can see between the four is that you get a partial CF fork on the Specialized - may smooth the ride some and lighten the load a little. Comes with 32c's which I think are a good compromise between the 28's and 35's on some of the others. I don't like the suspension seat post on the Trek, but that could easily be swapped out. Conversely, I do like the Shimano cranks on the Trek and Specialized. 

But if possible, ride them and decide from there. That IMO is the best way to narrow the choices.


----------

